# Film negative printers



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

hey guys, does anyone know where i can get over sized film negatives printed? Im looking for like 20x24, a little smaller and larger as well. i cant seem to find a printer that will print that size on transparencies. How about velum, or any other paper that i can use as a negative for my exposure unit?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The Epson Stylus 7880 will print 24" wide.

For screen printing you want "positives" on clear film with a micro porous coating.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are looking for a service it would be helpful to state your location.
The Epson 24" printers are good for positives/negatives.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

PositiveDave makes a very good point that goes beyond your question. A screen printing RIP, Epson 7880 and the learning curve will take some time compared to a service bureau or another shop that could print your positives for you.


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

Im located in Oradell NJ, This epson printer sounds cool, or much do they go for?


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

ok nvm there about 3k, well since i dont have that right now i need to find a company to do it, I have tried staples and office depot, anywhere else? maybe kinkos?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

US$2,995
Screen printing RIP US$500


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Pick up a 7000 or 7600 on ebay maybe...


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Call these guys and ask for a source that will print 20" positives.

Long Island Freehand Graphics, Inc. 631-744-4330
Long Island Victory Factory 718 454-2255
East NJ SourceOne 800 257-8226
Long Island M&R Printing 800-729-3338


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

wow 3 k for a printer to do positives, how about the hp 110plus design jet, at least its kinda reasonable in price. whats so good about the epson?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*
Homework Thermal vs. Piezo heads*
Inkjet Film for Screen Making Positives


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Jason581 said:


> wow 3 k for a printer to do positives, how about the hp 110plus design jet, at least its kinda reasonable in price. whats so good about the epson?


In a word registration.
THe HP inks have not generally been uv safe enough, I don't know about the newer models.


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

What is this RIP software for? why is it needed?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Jason581 said:


> What is this RIP software for? why is it needed?


What does a RIP do?

Here is an article I wrote for the ESMA magazine Specialist Printing in 2008.


----------



## Jason581 (May 12, 2009)

ok cool nice article, but y beat urself up and continue to use film and pay an extra 500 bucks for a software? just use a transparent bond, or vellum paper instead? When i took screen printing 1, 2 and 3 we always used vellum, film, bond and it work like a charm. Or i just penciled/sharpie right onto film and used that as a stencil. Now the question is i was using a laser printer when doing prints, y do i not need the software for laser?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

You are comparing "what works" with what is the current state of the art 3.50 dMAX UV density with .07 dMIN. 

Even transparent paper will increase exposure time - bond paper even more. If you're happy with laser prints - get to printing. If it works, get to printing.

Epson 1400 + AccuRIP is US$700 that can output 80 line Postscript halftones with the increased deposit screen makers need with the first print.


----------

